# Rouge River - slaughterfest



## crownand (Nov 7, 2005)

Tough sight this Sunday AM, especially for a catch and release guy. I've been on the Rouge Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. One hook up on Friday PM and Saturday AM and that was it. A fish here and there and heavy pressure. I decided to see some new water. Parked at @@@@@@@@@@@ and walked downstream. Witnessed a guy with a stringer of about 10 silver steelhead walk out with them slung over his back and his young son walking with him. They were walking out of an obvious hole . That sort of scene makes your stomach roll. I didn't have the DNR hotline number with me, but they were pretty quick on getting out of there in full size white pick up truck. :yikes: 


Time to tie some flies and unwind a bit...
crown man


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks to your report


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I cleaned up some stuff, remember guys do not name specific accesses on smaller rivers.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks John, its over fished as it is, and now we have guides on the river.Hahahahhahahaha


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

The number you want:

800-292-7800

Program it into you phone.

Also, if you get the license plate number and report that to the CO's, they will follow up on it. You can also make the report online at:

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rap/

Mike


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Calling 911 will work too. 

They can dispatch a CO as well.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

guides?!?!?

boy that river in march/april is like trying to squeeze 10 lbs. of ***** into a 2lb. bag!!!

oh well close proximity to GR isn't a very good thing


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

MPsteelheader said:


> guides?!?!?
> 
> boy that river in march/april is like trying to squeeze 10 lbs. of ***** into a 2lb. bag!!!
> 
> oh well close proximity to GR isn't a very good thing


Yeah its incredible how many people jump out of the wood work. I might hit it up once in awhile during the week this time of year but going on the weekends is a lost cause. I drove by a spot on the river the other day while I was heading to another river and there must have been 15-20 cars at a spot that usually fishes 6 people.


----------



## shmarly (Nov 19, 2002)

I didn't know the Rouge got a decent run of steelhead.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I am pretty sure he meant the rogue.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I haven't even considered going anywhere near the rogue since early march...

Thanks Jim Lyons for guiding people to the holes I fish on the rogue!


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

gomer said:


> I haven't even considered going anywhere near the rogue since early march...
> 
> Thanks Jim Lyons for guiding people to the holes I fish on the rogue!



Why do so many feel they own specific holes or stretches of river? If the river is a navigable stream anyone can fish it even "your" holes. It is this attitude that keeps a lot of people from fishing this time of year as well as the fall. Nobody owns the river or the fish in it

AW


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I think his point is that since the Rogue is such a short river (from the dam in Rockford to the Grand), and get's fished so heavily, why would anyone need a guide??


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *gomer*
_I haven't even considered going anywhere near the rogue since early march...

Thanks Jim Lyons for guiding people to the holes I fish on the rogue!_




Adam Waszak said:


> Why do so many feel they own specific holes or stretches of river? If the river is a navigable stream anyone can fish it even "your" holes. It is this attitude that keeps a lot of people from fishing this time of year as well as the fall. Nobody owns the river or the fish in it
> 
> AW


Good points, both of em.

I been seeing new faces show up in the holes I fish for over 20 years now. And a lot of them are on this site. I was a new face on the river(s) once, we all were. Just gotta live with it.
Now a guy from around here invites a couple guys from another area to fish with him, whats the difference? You basically guided some people but without the pay.
But some of the guides can be more rude than your average angler. Like they have more of a right to be there. So in that respect it is a shame.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

believe it or not there are people out there that are ignorant to the laws of our state. For what ever reason maybe they are basing there thoughts on old regs, or anything. Educate these idiots in a nice humane fashion even if you know they are breaking the rules, that is doing your part. If you feel they are just purposely poaching then call RAP 1-800-292-7800 I have had that number memorized since the I first saw the bumper sticker!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I stopped by for a couple hours on Saturday afternoon myself. Had to laugh at the sight fishers on the high bank scouting the redds. When we first walked by we said hi and asked if they were seeing any fish. They said none would stick around and were just passing through. Well we watched them for a while and every time they spotted one it became a foot race including full contact checking to see which one of them could get down there first.:lol: Had to laugh at their antics and 10 foot leaders.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

I always get a big kick outa the guys that climb the trees to look for fish :lol:


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

Adam Waszak said:


> Why do so many feel they own specific holes or stretches of river? If the river is a navigable stream anyone can fish it even "your" holes. It is this attitude that keeps a lot of people from fishing this time of year as well as the fall. Nobody owns the river or the fish in it
> 
> AW


Perfect example one day of me & my fellow brother fishing on the Pere Marquette. One morning we walked quite a ways to a particular undercut bank that is most un-noticed by many fisherman. As I was helping my brother land a very nice fall run steelhead, *the guides that own the river* decided to stop by right where we were fishing. Given that this hole is comfortable with at least 2 guys with bobbers, they decided to start fishing the hole for us with their clients. Well, I asked the guide to be that we spent a extreme amount of time, walking down to this particular spot, and that we were already fishing this small area. Well, he gave me the impression that nobody owns the river. My point was that I didn't "THINK" I owned the river, but in fact that it was a spot that was limited to the amount of guys fishing it. Anotherwords, it's simply called *respect*. If I walked down to a spot with a certain amount of individuals located within a certain area, I would either walk by or go find myself another location. (*AGAIN RESPECT*) If I owned a boat and guided on the P.M, you would think that their would be plenty enough holes downstream away from everyone. I can understand where GOMER is coming from. 



Adam Waszak said:


> Nobody owns the river or the fish in it.


For some reasons, the know it all guides still think they do. Does not matter what river your fishing with them on it.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

........Next time bring a MEAT ROD with 50# test line and some very heavy old crappy lures....they want to fish your spot you just may come up with a couple real nice HOT-N-TOTS....Those BAS%#[email protected] Guides....Screw Em':rant:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I stopped by for a couple hours on Saturday afternoon myself.


Tim, rumor has it that you had a flyrod in your hand and were booming out casts like an Olympic athlete? I'd give you about a "9.5" for form, a "8.0" for delivery, and a "6.0" on mending....if I had only brought the camera You handled it quite well for a newbie to the world of fly bobber fishing. Now if you wouldn't have listened to the guys on the bank shouting out instructions when the indicator went down in the hole then maybe you would have landed your first flyrod steelhead.:lol: Too bad we couldn't find enough players for you to have a second opportunity. It was a good time nonetheless!


----------

